# cat peeing where he sleeps (after he wakes)



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi, I've had Oscar just over a couple of months now and he recently had a clean bill of health from the vets.

He's a burmese cat, nine years old and neutered.

When I first got him I noticed he peed in my bed (under the covers). I read this could be attention seeking,however it didn't wake me up and he kept doing it so it couldn't be that. Scent marking seemed/seems the most obvious thing.

He wasn't peeing anywhere else in the flat so I kept him out of my room at night (which he didn't like - lotsof noise/scratching etc but that's what we did.)

As I suffer from an illness and need to rest sleep a lot I would sleep on my airbed during the day/morning in the lounge. So I'd be 8/9 hours in my bed/get up give oscar breakfast and then transfer to the airbed. He liked to get in there with me too but didn't pee.

But peeing in beds/places he sleeps has spread now. I got him a nice new cat bed and discovered that after he had slept in it for a couple of hours he then peed on it. I thought it was particular to just that particular bed. But just now I've discovered he's peed on the sofa and on my computer chair - other places that he sleeps. He also peed in the airbed for the first time the other day.

He's in physical good health, recently checked by vet. I have tried an extra litter tray covered/not covered different litter etc. He normally does use his main litter tray fine. It didn't matter what or where the extra tray was it didn't stop him peeing in my bed. (the problem at the time.)

I've had a feliway diffuser for the last five weeks and used feliway spray. I've cleaned items with biological washing powder and surgical spirit or an enzyme cleaner. But he appears to have even more of a problem now than before.

I've let him back in my bedroom with me now since he just seems to pee where he sleeps regardless now.

Sorry for the very long post but does anyone have any ideas? I'm wondering if he doesn't like fleiway although he seemed keen when I first opened the packet.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

it sounds as if it as become a habit with him if the vet has given him a clean bill of health. I wish I could offer a solution for you but I haven't any ideas. it sounds as if you are doing everything you can to discourage it. did his previous owners have any similar problems with him? I assume nothing has changed in your house to disturb him. Good luck - I hope you find an answer to your problem.


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks lymorelyn. His most recent owners did have a peeing/spraying problem but it was because he was scared of their parrots and rabbit with no eyes. His owner before that (from kittenhood I think) died; I'm not sure if there were any problems there.

I'll keep up with the feliway spray/diffuser and do stuff that I think might help. I've started getting him to go under the covers less in my bed (which is where he pees - fine if he's on top of the duvet/pillow... so far.....) by putting essential oil on the sheets which he doesn't like. So he starts off the night not wanting to go under the covers although he's got over it by morning. This morning I woke up and thought - argghh! there's a cat in my bed tucked up beside me!! But thankfully he hadn't peed. (I had tried spraying the sheets with feliway previously but he still peed regardless.) 

I'll try what I can to break the habits in the places he peed so far. I can make sure my computer chair stays tucked under the desk when I'm not using it so that's easy. Not sure about my sofa; I had a throw over it (and he peed underneath it) but i could keep that off maybe/arrange it differently.

I'm really praying that he doesn't start peeing in other favoured sleeping spots.


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Maybe worth consulting an animal behaviourist - your vet should be able to recommend one.


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

I am bearing that in mind. We'll see.


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

I've just discovered essential oils can be dangerous for cats. I've only been using them the past two days in my bed but since I mentioned it upthread that I had been I thought I'd mention it here in case anyone else was going to try it. I'm not sure of all the details but the info is here.

The Lavender Cat - Cats and Essential Oil Safety


----------

